
Show HN: Roboroast – upload your photo and get a funny insult - luckyt
http://roboroast.tk/
======
mrmondo
Works but doesn't seem to make any comments that relate to my photos, also
talks a lot about American only known Celebes?

------
fergyfresh
It doesn't appear to be working on Android Mobile at least not in low
bandwidth environments.

------
nautical
It will be interesting to see with whom you have matched , as currently it
looks a bit random .

~~~
luckyt
You can append ?r=1 to the URL to see who you matched with.

